# My Iwagumi Shrimp and Snail Tank



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Van and I'm here in the Philippines. It's my first time to post a thread here at plantedtank.net and I would like to share my "Mt. Sinai" Iwagumi Tank and the different species of shrimps and other inverts that reside here. 

(_Should any of you find wrong names given to any specie, please do not hesitate to post a comment or pm me for corrections. I am just a newbie to this shrimp hobby and I want to learn more from you all, from both masters and my fellow learners. All your helpful comments and suggestions are very much welcome in this thread. Hope you'd enjoy. Thank you!_) 

*First:* Here is my tank


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*Here are its inhabitants:
*
_*A. Shrimps*_


1. Ghost / Glass / Grass Shrimp (_Palaemonetes paludosus_)











2. NeoWild Shrimp (_Neocaridina heteropoda var. "Wild"_)


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

3. Red Cherry Shrimp (_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis_)











4. Super RCS (_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis_)


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

5. Ninja Bee Shrimp (_Caridina serratirostris_) 











6. Miniline / White Line Bee Shrimp


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

7. Malaysian Rainbow Shrimp / Brown Shrimp (_Caridina babaulti var. Brown_)











8. Caridina sp.


----------



## damenblankenship (Nov 11, 2010)

nice tank, I really like it. good job!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

9. Yellow Nose Shrimp











10. Chameleon Shrimp (_Macrobrachium scabriculum_)


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

11. Macrobrachium sp.











12. Asian Bamboo / Wood / Fan / Flower Shrimp (_Atyopsis moluccensis_)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

great collection of shrimp lol!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

13. Yellow Stone Shrimp (_Caridina brevicarpalis var. Yellow_)











14. Red (Tangerine) Stone Shrimp (_Caridina brevicarpalis var. Red_)


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the 'scape.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

15. Long Nose Sumatera 











16. Pinocchio / Rhino / Rudolf / Red Nose Shrimp (_Caridina gracilirostris_)


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely shrimp. 

I'd be a bit concerned that the neo's are going to hybridize, and the if the macrobrachium uses those claws, it could get ugly.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for the appreciation!  More photos coming up in a while!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome. I love it. I bet it'd be a lot better when ground plants fill up. I really like the rocks that look like a mountain.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, hopefully the grass would fill up the tank. Will post an updated photo later.  Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How large is this tank?

I saw your post in that other site and the variety of your shrimps and nerite shells is amazing. I really like the mountain scape too.

No problems with the neocaridina's interbreeding and ruining your red genes? I like your wild type and how dark gray it is. Normally you'll just end up with clear/brown ones.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*More pictures of Red Stone Shrimps
*


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> How large is this tank?
> 
> I saw your post in that other site and the variety of your shrimps and nerite shells is amazing. I really like the mountain scape too.
> 
> No problems with the neocaridina's interbreeding and ruining your red genes? I like your wild type and how dark gray it is. Normally you'll just end up with clear/brown ones.


Thanks for the appreciation sir. This is a 35gal tank. I only have a few RCS in this tank. I have more in my other tanks. I like to make this a community shrimp and nerite tank. Hehe. but thanks for the concern sir


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*I also love Malaysian Rainbow Shrimps a.k.a. Brown Shrimp (Caridina babaulti var. Brown) Here are some of its pictures*


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome tank man. love the scape and the wide varriety of shrimp.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those shrimp look so awesome! They all get along? Even the macrobrachium with its claws?


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

I like all my shrimps but I'm really fascinated with my Pinocchio shrimps (_Caridina gracilirostris_) a.k.a. Red Nose Shrimps, Rhino Shrimps, Rudolf Shrimps, Mosquito Shrimps. Here are more of their photos:


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Awesome tank man. love the scape and the wide varriety of shrimp.


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Those shrimp look so awesome! They all get along? Even the macrobrachium with its claws?


Took all the macros when I realized they were all aggressive killers. Hehe. I just like including them in the post as they also once resided in this tank.  The rest get along well.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*Nerite Snails*


1. Zebra Nerite











2. Thick Banded Zebra Nerite











3. Zigzag Nerite











4. Tiger Nerite











5. Horned Dotted Nerite











6. Horned Bumblebee Nerite











7. Tricolor Nerite











8. Orange Tracked Nerite











9. Sunset Nerite


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*Mr. "Black" and Mrs. "Yellow" Nerites have a son "BY" *




















*They also have a daughter "Bumblebee"  *


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*But Mrs. "Yellow" also has a son by Mr. "Red" and his name is "Spain"*


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*But Mrs. "Yellow" had another guy, Mr. "Zebra" *










*And this is their daughter (I still don't know her name).
*









*And this is their family photo.
*


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good looking nerites as well.
I just want to go through your tanks with a net and bag and stock some of mine.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful set up! :biggrin:

I love your nerites, they're so colorful.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*It's Nerite party time! *


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnomecatcher said:


> Beautiful set up! :biggrin:
> 
> I love your nerites, they're so colorful.


Thanks Gnomecatcher!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Good looking nerites as well.
> I just want to go through your tanks with a net and bag and stock some of mine.


Sure sir! Pls. do. Hehe


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

amazing variety of nerites too. the only downside to having so many is that all that awesome rock will get covered in white eggs that dont come off easily


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

vandominic said:


> Sure sir! Pls. do. Hehe


::Goes to mapquest directions from Tennessee to the Philippines::


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

maganda tol! keep it up!!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow. Such a beautiful tank with so many colorful inhabitants. Looking forward to seeing more indeed :icon_wink


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL @ nerite party time!  The tank is awesome


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

@Newman - "That's very true bro... That's why a few of these Nerties are only here for the pictorial. Hehe."

@SlammedDC2 - "When you are in the Philippines, you are welcome here in Ozamiz. And if you want to, you could come with me in my next trek for aquatic plants, shrimps and snails."

@Dream_01 - "Salamat tol!" "Saan kayo sa Pinas?"

@NeoShrimp - "Thanks! Will be posting more photos soon."

@Kitty_Kitsch - "Thanks! Party, party!"


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tank updates for October 31, 2011*


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just realized your water level is like 1cm from the top of your tank. You've never accidentally bumped the table or anything ?


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

When I don't take photos it's usually 1-1.5 inch water margin from the rim. Hehe. The reason is not water spill when someone would accidentally bump the tank but shrimps and nerites group suicide pact.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I would love to go out and catch some of my own tank inhabitants. Not much around here unless you want a channel cat or large mouth bass.


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

vandominic;1576753
@Dream_01 - "Salamat tol!" "Saan kayo sa Pinas?"[/QUOTE said:


> i'm in the US, but originally from cebu..
> 
> any chance of getting any bee shrimps from the rivers and lakes of our lovely country? pinoy pride tol!!!
> 
> -mario (rocky)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you "clean" the animals you catch in the wild before putting them into your tank?


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Awsome scape. It really looks good.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> I would love to go out and catch some of my own tank inhabitants. Not much around here unless you want a channel cat or large mouth bass.


That's sad. But maybe if you could go to some remote area where there are streams, creeks, rivers or lakes. Perhaps you could find some species there sir.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

dreamt_01 said:


> i'm in the US, but originally from cebu..
> 
> any chance of getting any bee shrimps from the rivers and lakes of our lovely country? pinoy pride tol!!!
> 
> -mario (rocky)


Ah ok sir Mario. Naa diay ka sa US. Maayo. The only bee shrimps that I have are the Ninja Bees and the White Line Bees. I hope to find more species in other spots here in the Phil in my treks.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Do you "clean" the animals you catch in the wild before putting them into your tank?


Usually sir I just place them from the bucket to the tank. How do I clean shrimps from the wild? Thanks.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

driftwoods said:


> Awsome scape. It really looks good.


Thanks Driftwoods!:angel:


----------



## Chase.b (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow great shrimp! Love those Pinocchio shrimps!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

vandominic said:


> Usually sir I just place them from the bucket to the tank. How do I clean shrimps from the wild? Thanks.


Not sure. I was going to see what you did incase they had parasites or something


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

LoL @ the nerites families!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing tank. I love the diffrent types of nerites. I've never seen red ones like that. Very cool! Very impressed as well.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Chase.b said:


> Wow great shrimp! Love those Pinocchio shrimps!


These Pinocchios are amazing shrimps. Wish I could have more of these!:icon_cool


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Not sure. I was going to see what you did incase they had parasites or something


Thought you knew how :b I was thinking you'd say I wash them with soap. Hehe. Sorry I don't know how to clean them also.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> LoL @ the nerites families!


Hehe!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> Amazing tank. I love the diffrent types of nerites. I've never seen red ones like that. Very cool! Very impressed as well.


Thanks sir. More pictures of Nerites in a while. Got new unique ones.:icon_cool


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*More Nerites!*

1. Tricolor Nerite











2. Paperline Nerite











3. Cherry Nerite











4. Sunset Nerites











5. Cherries with Sunsets











6. Spain Nerites _"Viva Espana!"_











7. _"Party! Party! Party! Party!"_


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

wow what a variety of shrimp! maybe i should take a trip back home one of these days. I know there are shrimp in the rivers but which shrimp are native to the Philippines?


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

ren said:


> wow what a variety of shrimp! maybe i should take a trip back home one of these days. I know there are shrimp in the rivers but which shrimp are native to the Philippines?


All these except for the RCS and Super RCS... :angel:


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*November 10, 2011 Update*


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks great as always. I like how the red shrimps and nerites really pop out.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks again my friend


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, you have an awesome little tank with a very wide variety of shrimp and snails, most of them I have never seen before so it is naturally very interesting, keep up the good work.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks 150EH! Will update soon.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy, that NeoWild Shrimp looks amazing. How much did you get that for?

Do you worry about the Shrimps interbreeding and creating weird offsprings? 

Which one of the shrimps would you say looks the best under Led Moon Lighting? (Like night time viewing lights), Not sure if you have those. You know, black lighting.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello FlyingHellFish! Sorry, I've not been able to open the net lately. All my shrimps in this tank except for the RCS are wild caught. No, I do not worry about interbreeding. I'm hoping that they would so I could see what their shrimplets would look like.  Sorry, I do not have that Led Moon Lighting.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

are you not using any CO2 on this tank? your plants look amazing but I don't see any diffuser. Amazing tank btw!


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Great looking tank! Never seen so many different shrimps & snails in one place. How do you catch these shrimps? The long-nosed shrimp are cool!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys. Very sorry for delayed reply. Matty26  I do use co2. I just took them away for photoshoot. jemminniffer Thanks. I just use a big fish net to catch them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you able to find bee shrimp (Caridina canonensis "black") where you are?


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

*Not yet sir*



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Are you able to find bee shrimp (Caridina canonensis ":icon_ideablack") where you are?


I have not seen any of those here sir. Hope to see some of those here.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Woah Red Tangerine Stone shrimp looks cool!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Woah Red Tangerine Stone shrimp looks cool!


Yes it does and very rare too!


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

can you take a picture of where and how youre catching them i think many people would like to see them in their natural habitat. i dont think there are any pics of them like that.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

menoseloso said:


> can you take a picture of where and how youre catching them i think many people would like to see them in their natural habitat. i dont think there are any pics of them like that.


x2

Tank looks great man. I think it's so cool you were able to find these in the wild.


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

menoseloso said:


> can you take a picture of where and how youre catching them i think many people would like to see them in their natural habitat. i dont think there are any pics of them like that.


Maybe soon sirs I will.


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

wow that would be the greatest thing.. im sure everyone would appreciate it. ive tried to find sites, pics, vids of any shrimp in the wild with no luck at all. "vandominic, you're our only hope" lol starwars


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

look great with landscape and everything and wonderful looking shrimps, but you need to worry about the shrimps with the claws, they would snag anything in it's path


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

menoseloso said:


> wow that would be the greatest thing.. im sure everyone would appreciate it. ive tried to find sites, pics, vids of any shrimp in the wild with no luck at all. "vandominic, you're our only hope" lol starwars


I am pretty sure that the big German shrimp keepers have videos of stuff like this since several of them basically take their holidays/vacations over there and go exploring natural habitats and also visiting shrimp farms, etc.


----------



## microw (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to join the party and comment on how awesome your collection is, and it is indeed very awesome. : )


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your very nice comments about my tank and shrimps. "Big German Guys" Did you mean guys like Chris Lukhaup? No they have not yet taken pictures or videos of their habitats where I got them. But next year he will come and do a film documenting the spots where I got these shrimps and also the habitats on my Neritina communis collection. I'm sending these to him.


Hi guys! Just want to share these photos as I will soon miss these snails I have collected. They are on their way from the Philippines to Germany.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

You must be out collecting everyday. Are there any nerites left?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

vandominic said:


> Thank you all for your very nice comments about my tank and shrimps. "Big German Guys" Did you mean guys like Chris Lukhaup? No they have not yet taken pictures or videos of their habitats where I got them. But next year he will come and do a film documenting the spots where I got these shrimps and also the habitats on my Neritina communis collection. I'm sending these to him.
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Just want to share these photos as I will soon miss these snails I have collected. They are on their way from the Philippines to Germany.


HOLY MOLY! Those red nerites look so awesome! Glad you're able to distribute them to him. Hope these start popping up in the U.S. over time !

Have you been out collecting all these nerites daily, is that why you haven't updated much ?


----------



## Shanster (Jul 23, 2012)

Love all the lovely photos - thanks for posting!


----------



## BlackDiamondShrimp (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, freakin' pretty beautiful!!!!


----------



## vandominic (Jan 31, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> HOLY MOLY! Those red nerites look so awesome! Glad you're able to distribute them to him. Hope these start popping up in the U.S. over time !
> 
> Have you been out collecting all these nerites daily, is that why you haven't updated much ?


hahaha lol! I have friends who collect for me.


----------

